

&#8235;&#8236;&#8237;&#8238;&#8234;&#8235;&#8236;&#8237;&#8238;&#1161;(epiws tidder) !drieW - aston

If you paste that last character and type, everything goes backwards!
======
alex_c
I've managed to get Eclipse to write backwards before and could never figure
out why... this might explain it :p

------
rms
Doesn't work in Firefox 3; it's still pretty cool.

From the comments on Reddit, there are many unicode characters that have the
RTL control character. <http://www.microsoft.com/middleeast/msdn/Control.aspx>

------
henning
I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't understand Unicode and doesn't
understand how to code in such a way that I avoid discriminating against
people who happened to not be born in a country where a language with a Latin
alphabet is used.

------
s_baar
&#8235;&#8236;&#8237;&#8238;&#8234;&#8235;&#8236;&#8237;&#8238;&#1161;( cool

------
dzohrob
it's probably from a bidirectional or right-to-left character set. some
languages go from right-to-left, but (incredibly) some can go in both
directions, depending on the context.

------
kashif
A google search on this give over 250K results!

------
nickb
news.yc doesn't work with unicode..

~~~
palish
Neither does Ruby on Rails.

~~~
bodhi
Define 'works'. If you mean it's not perfect, then I agree. But it's still
VERY possible to build websites in Rails that support unicode all the way
down.

